# My First Cemetery



## sedgewickhotel (Nov 25, 2007)

Not even close to being totally finished, but here's a few:


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

HOLY CRAP THAT'S AWESOME!

!!!!!!!!!!!!

It needs extra exclamation points to truly tell you how awesome it is.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Good god almighty, your cementary turned out fantastic!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful! I would leave that up all year long.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Awesome job! The gates/columns turned out great (understatement) and the graveyard looks authentic. The shovel and lantern in the one shot is a great touch. Super lighting as well! Your party guests are going to love it!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Did you cut the fence out of plywood? Holy crap that's a lot of work. It paid off though. It looks fantastic.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice work. it puts my cemetray to shame...that's excellant!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Now let me get this straight is this your first halloween cemetery or first real cememtery???? It looks great!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very nice for your first cemetary..
cool fence and cloumns
I like your light toppers
great coffin too


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I hate how work blocks the pictures.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Your fence and gate turned out ..ummm...professional! OUTSTANDING


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Holy freeking awsome! The cemetery gate is one of the best I have seen. I will be sending that pic to my halloween folder for future reference! (hope you don't mind)
The lighting effect on the front is unbelieveable! The entire thing looks like something I would see at a real cemetery. I am glad I don't decorate next to your house. I would just leave with my tail between my legs and my head hung down in shame..............


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That looks great. Excellent graveyard fence & gate.


----------



## whataboutbob (Oct 13, 2008)

that looks awesome, great work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful set up - I am TOTALLY envious!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

WHOA. (in my best Keanu Reeves voice)

Your _First?_ I'm with Lagrousome... I'd hate to haunt next door to you... unless we could trade props and scenery back and forth so they blend together...


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Question: What are you using to make the front light up in Blue? I have 6 100watt floods in front of my house but still cant get that deep rich blue that I see everywhere. This was an extremely cool cemetary!! Very impressive!


----------



## sedgewickhotel (Nov 25, 2007)

meltdown211 said:


> Question: What are you using to make the front light up in Blue? I have 6 100watt floods in front of my house but still cant get that deep rich blue that I see everywhere. This was an extremely cool cemetary!! Very impressive!


I bought 2 LED floodlights from www.lights-alive.com, a purple and a blue. But they stopped selling them for this season due to some production problems. I will be buying a bunch more for next season. The color is SOOOO rich and SOOO much better than your typical home depot "blue flood light".

I'm actually going to try white lights with purple theatrical gels. The 2 floods just arent enough, plus you really shouldn't dim them, which is a slight problem.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, that is awesome! I love the pillars, and well , everything! Great job.:jol:


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

Great job.. Where do you guys store all this stuff?!?!?!?


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

bignick said:


> I hate how work blocks the pictures.


Same here, I have to wait to get home to see the pics.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks great wudden..

I'll have to do a drive-by if i am out in that neck of the woods.. Looking good..


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

WOW!! That's awsome!! Great job!!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Ok, if this is your first go at a cemetery, what do you have up your sleeve for next year??? It looks awesome.


----------



## sedgewickhotel (Nov 25, 2007)

spideranne said:


> Ok, if this is your first go at a cemetery, what do you have up your sleeve for next year??? It looks awesome.


I'd like to do 4 more short columns and some more fake iron fence pieces, so I dont have to use that crappy wooden fence down the sides of the cemetery. It bugs me that the front facing part of the cemetery is so nice and the sides are so cheezy looking. I'd also like to make some of my own tombstones, a faux stone sarcophagus and a grave digger character of sorts.

I have my bar set pretty high. I look at skullandbone, davethedead, and pumpkinrot, and I just try my best to get myself to that level. I know I have a ways to go, but for my first year doing this, I'm fairly pleased.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow! Totally cool.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Be Loud & Proud of your 1st Cemetary!!
I like the way the name "Pops" in the blue light


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for the link for the lighting. I have been searching around and thinking about using the gels to change the color (I have a ton of white spot lights) but I love that deep blue/purple. What a difference. I have seen some now in orange/yellow scenes that are pretty cool too for effects. Sure makes a difference than just the typical red, blue, green, etc. But I can't complain, all my blue and green I picked up at Big Lots for 
.99 cents and they still are working after 3 or 4 years.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that's awesome. Makes me wish my yard was level! Is the fence "carved" out of plywood??


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Fantastic gate, as well as the rest of it. Quite a first year...


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's great!! wonderful job!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks absolutely GREAT!


----------



## sedgewickhotel (Nov 25, 2007)

NickG said:


> that's awesome. Makes me wish my yard was level! Is the fence "carved" out of plywood??


I have access to a waterjet machine which allowed me to have 3/4" plywood cut based on computer drawings. I fear the wood might start to bow after it rains... its supposed to rain here like the entire week before hallowen... I'm scared of how it will hold up. I may have to re-enforce it with angle iron.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Lookin' good.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Man, you have been busy! Sweet job!


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

wudden said:


> I'd like to do 4 more short columns and some more fake iron fence pieces, so I dont have to use that crappy wooden fence down the sides of the cemetery. It bugs me that the front facing part of the cemetery is so nice and the sides are so cheezy looking. I'd also like to make some of my own tombstones, a faux stone sarcophagus and a grave digger character of sorts.
> 
> I have my bar set pretty high. I look at skullandbone, davethedead, and pumpkinrot, and I just try my best to get myself to that level. I know I have a ways to go, but for my first year doing this, I'm fairly pleased.


You can say that again. It's our fifth year and I still don't do a fence, just stones, skellies, and some strobes. That is truly AWESOME!!!:jol:


----------

